# non-compete clause



## Shahir Babu PV (Jan 2, 2014)

I am working in a educational institute in uae by signing a non-compete clause across uae. Is it valid for all gcc countries


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Shahir Babu PV said:


> I am working in a educational institute in uae by signing a non-compete clause across uae. Is it valid for all gcc countries


No the clause is not valid across other G.C.C countries. Non-compete clauses need to adhere to specific conditions set by the courts and cannot be arbitrary.

I would suggest getting in touch with MOL and verifying the above with them also :

Ministry of Labour


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Shahir Babu PV said:


> I am working in a educational institute in uae by signing a non-compete clause across uae. Is it valid for all gcc countries


Follow this link:

http://www.mondaq.com/x/164822/Contract+of+Employment/NonCompete+Clauses+Under+UAE+Laws

I looked into this myself on 12-27-13. It has everything you need to know.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Although most contracts have non-competitive clauses in them, they very hard to actually enforce, given the fact that you cannot prevent someone from earning a living by using their USP or the skills that they have - that in itself is illegal.

I've changed companies quite a few times, going to direct competitors, but I had good relationships with the owners and never had an issue.


----------

